# alarm goes off on computer.how to mute it?



## Alarm (Nov 26, 2006)

This alarm comes from the tower. I was told it might have something to do with the temperature and also, on speedfan it says 1 of my fans RPM is 0RPM like my fan isnt being detected or something. thanks.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

This alarm is telling you something and most likely a high cpu temp that you can't ignore.
What is your cpu temp?
Check for dust build up inside the computer especially the cpu heatsink
Please list your full system specs


----------



## Alarm (Nov 26, 2006)

temp1:39C
temp2: 59C
HDO: 38C
temp1:65C

fan1:0RPM
fan2:3815RPM.

i was told it might have something to do with the temps

Win9x:NO 64Bit:NO GiveIO:YES SpeedFan:YES
I/O properly initialized
Linked ISA BUS at $0290
Scanning ISA BUS at $0290...
Winbond W83697HF (ID=$60) found on ISA at $290
SuperIO Chip=Winbond W83697HF
SMART Enabled for drive 0
Found ST380011A (80.0GB)
Found ACPI temperature (64.5C)
End of detection


it also goes off when i try disk cleanup


----------



## Alarm (Nov 26, 2006)

got the BIOS stuff:
All Celsius
target tepmp 50c
smart fan target 0c
case open warning Disabled
Warning temperature 70 c
system temperature 37c
cpyu temperature 66C
system fan 0RPM
cpu fan speed 3154RPM


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Start with pulling the side of the case off and seeing if all fans are spinning. Then, get a can of air and blow the dust out of all the fans and the heatsink. Tell us, has this just happened, or has it done this for a while? That should help us to guide you.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

Alarm said:


> got the BIOS stuff:
> cpyu temperature 66C


that is not good at all. the alarm was set to go off at 70c, so now we know why it was being set off. do you have Artic Silver on there? if you dont, i would reccomend getting some. clean off the old stuff first (i believe the tubleweed has a link to AS5 instructions in his sig) and be sure to clean out everything with some compressed air, as others have said


----------



## Alarm (Nov 26, 2006)

it's been happening for a while. probably a year.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Talk to us about your case fans. Where located, blowing which direction? Also, is your heatsink fan blowing down or pulling warm air up? Is this unit put together with Artic Silver or the factory thermal pad? Is it a homebuilt or a standard retail unit (if so, what kind)

Then, please list the specs of your computer for us as listed with the link under my signature area.

Post back with questions/concerns.


----------

